# No Cable Subscription? No Hulu For You!



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Rumor Roundup: No Cable Subscription? No Hulu For You!*

Excerpt:

"Netflix may be king of the streaming video hill, but millions of intrepid cord cutters have turned to Hulu Plus to feed their next-day fix for newly aired television shows. That may change one day, however; new reports indicate that Hulu is considering requiring its users to have a verified cable subscription, a la HBO GO."

Full Story Here


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Really stupid idea on HULU's part if they do decide to do that to all the cord cutters. People are cutting the cord for a reason, the economy is tough and Cable and satellite are getting more expensive every year with nothing new to really show for it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That is really a bad idea! They better at least remove commercials if they go through with this.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> That is really a bad idea! They better at least remove commercials if they go through with this.


+1


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> That is really a bad idea! They better at least remove commercials if they go through with this.





Athlon646464 said:


> +1


If this really does happen NetFlix and Amazon could come out ever bigger time winners then they already are


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> That is really a bad idea! They better at least remove commercials if they go through with this.


I doubt that will happen. Commercials bring $$$.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> That is really a bad idea! They better at least remove commercials if they go through with this.


Hulu has an ad-supported based buisness model so that would probably not be plausible. Ads bring in $$$. DirecTV is thinking of acquiring Hulu, interesting how that would turn out.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hulu is marginally a valuable streaming service for some people as it exists now. Make those that want to use it have cable/sat service to get it, and it becomes pretty much of no value.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are they really worried that coffee house patrons are watching too much for free?? 

Hulu must be getting pressure from somewhere, as it doesn't seem in their interest to limit participation in any way....


----------

